# Rolex Pepsi OEM Insert Pristine 16700 16710 16760



## atothej81 (Jun 7, 2011)

OEM insert in excellent condition. Purchased from a reputable 47th street vintage watch dealer.

$450 shipped. Zelle please. Plenty of references available. #RWB



















































Sent from my NE2215 using Tapatalk


----------



## atothej81 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bump 

Sent from my NE2215 using Tapatalk


----------



## atothej81 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bump 

Sent from my NE2215 using Tapatalk


----------



## atothej81 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bump 

Sent from my NE2215 using Tapatalk


----------

